# Paitent Evenings



## cazinge (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi girls, just nosing from the LGBT board, my DP adn I are thinking of using IVF Wales & were wondering about going to a paitent evening when we're in Cardiff next week. Just wondered if anyone who has been to one can answer my questions? 

Do you have to book?
What time do they start? How long do they last?
Was it useful?

Thanks 

Caz x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya

i would give them a call tomorrow and see what they say

ive never had a patient evening as ive been going there before they started them

good luck and let us know


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Caz,

you would have to get in touch with them to arrange to attend. It sounds as though you are self funding? If that is the case I expect it could be arranged soon. 

I think there will be a limited number that can go at any one time. I went in September and if it is in the same place the room wasn't very big and every last chair was taken!!

They are held on a Wednesday evening and if I remember correctly alternate meetings are for those having IUI and those having ICSI/IVF.

I can't remember exactly how long it was but no longer than 45 mins. Again may be remembering wrong but almost sure it was 6.15 for a 6.30 start.

To an extent I did find it useful, although already knew much of what was said. But as a necessity prior to being alllowed treatment well worth going to.

Good luck x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

caz did you call?


----------



## cazinge (Apr 11, 2008)

I called but they basically told me I couldn't do anything until we've had a refferal from our GP eventhough we will b self-funding (which I didn't realise) so we didn't bother going. However, got some inside info from my best m8 (known since I was born) who is studying medicine in Cardiff & currently doing a placement at Heath Hosptial. We've decided to go 2 GP 4 a refferal in March after my bday as am not giving up drinking b4 then!!! We'll see where we go from there, we are worried about the drive as we live almost 3 hours from cardiff but 2/3 hours from any other clinics (liverpool/chester etc) so it won't really make much difference & we'd rather stay in wales if we can.
Thanks 4 all the advice though

Caz x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so whats the inside info lol

i would get your gp to refer you know and get an appointment this in itself could take til march so you won't need to give up drinking lol


----------



## cazinge (Apr 11, 2008)

She didn't have loads of inside info tbh, just upto date info on the waiting list etc. 

Thanks x x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol well done you


----------

